# Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Juni



> *Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein​*
> Wir hatten zu den bisherigen Bundestagswahlen auch immer Wahlprüfsteine an die im Bundestag vertretenen Parteien geschickt.
> 
> Zusätzlich zu den vielen, viel wichtigeren politischen Punkten abseits des Angelns, wollten wir den Anglern auch darstellen, wie welche Partei im Bund zum Thema Angeln und Angler denkt und sich positioniert.
> ...


----------



## BERND2000 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Super Idee, super Fragestellung.
Nur eine Frage
und doch werden Sie gezwungen sich mit dem Angeln zu nächst, auseinander zu setzen.

Die Antworten werde ich voll Spannung lesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Danke fürs Lob - Intention hast Du erkannt ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

So, nun sind alle raus an die jeweiligen Parteivorsitzenden - nu werden wir sehen.............


----------



## anglermeister17 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Interessanter Beitrag, und so werden beide "SEITEN" in "einem Wisch" dazu aufgefordert, sich mit jeweils mit einem Thema zu beschäftigen, welches der Angler oder der Politiker jeweils vielleicht außer Acht gelassen hätte ohne diese Initiative. Also wird sich sicher folglich ein Angler mehr mit Politik beschäftigen wollen und umgegekehrt- die Politiker mit Angeln. Sehr gut, muss es nochmal sagen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Vielen Dank ;-)))


----------



## donak (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

@Thomas: Ich finde es auch Top! Bin gespannt auf die Antworten.


----------



## Honeyball (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Seit wann formulierst Du so diplomatisch??? :vik::q#6#6#6


*duck..und wech..........*


----------



## Jose (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Seit wann formulierst Du so diplomatisch??? :vik::q#6#6#6
> 
> 
> *duck..und wech..........*



hach, dann muss ich das doch lesen :m

*auch duck..und wech..........*


----------



## kati48268 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Seit wann formulierst Du so diplomatisch??? :vik::q#6#6#6
> 
> 
> *duck..und wech..........*



Damenbesuch gehabt, ausgeschlafen, gut gegessen, ... |kopfkrat
:q

*duck..und wech..........*


----------



## andi72 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

@ thomas9904: kann ich das (natürlich unter quellangabe) bei uns im forum bzw auf unserer HP veröffentlichen ?
...soetwas sollten auch die zu lesen bekommen die schon aus altersgründen
nich unbedingt AB member sind / werden ....

grüße, andi

http://www.angelverein-rossbach-schlacht-grosskayna.de/index.html


----------



## Jose (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



andi72 schrieb:


> ...
> ...soetwas sollten auch die zu lesen bekommen die schon aus altersgründen
> nich unbedingt AB member sind / werden ....



nöö thomas, fühl mich von dem altersdiskriminiert :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



andi72 schrieb:


> @ thomas9904: kann ich das (natürlich unter quellangabe) bei uns im forum bzw auf unserer HP veröffentlichen ?
> ...soetwas sollten auch die zu lesen bekommen die schon aus altersgründen
> nich unbedingt AB member sind / werden ....
> 
> ...



Selbstverständlich kannst Du das verwenden/weitergeben etc.


----------



## andi72 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

thx ...










andi


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Gerne, ist doch selbstverständlich..


----------



## LenSch (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Super Sache! Ich bin da mal auf die Antworten gespannt, falls überhaupt etwas zurück kommt und kein Standardtext


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Die erste Rückmeldung kam schon heute morgen von der CDU.
Es war die Frage, bis wann wir die Antworten brauchen würden.

Ob dann die angeschriebene Vorsitzende antworten wird oder ihr Stab, werden wir dann sehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Auch die Grünen (Referat Öffentlichkeitsarbeit) haben sich soeben gemeldet.

Ebenfalls die Frage, bis wann wir das bräuchten..


----------



## Deep Down (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Nicht erst im Oktober!|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

War meine Antwort:
Vor der Wahl wäre gut, ansonsten nach ihrem Belieben..


----------



## Hilde (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Wie sagt doch Olaf Schubert so schön "_Ich mahne und erinnere_"! 

Im Osten hatte "_Niemand die Absicht eine Mauer zu bauen_".

Mister Ehrenwort versprach "_Blühende Landschaften_".

Und wie war nochmal seinerzeit der Spruch von Münte?
_"Wir werden an den Wahlversprechen gemessen - das ist unfair."
_
Die "ehrlichste" Antwort wird wahrscheinlich von den Grünen kommen, nur, "Warum sollte ich die wählen, wenn sie mich anschließend nicht mehr im Naturschutzgebiet angeln lassen?"


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

;-)))
Wohl wahr - dennoch muss man die immer wieder dran erinnern, dass man sich erinnert........


----------



## Rademann (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Mister Ehrenwort ist gut. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IG6y0x9aV1c Mittlerweile baut der aber glaub ich altersbedingt ab, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Jungs, denkt dran - nicht ins allgemein Politische abgleiten.....

Hier geht's um Parteien und ihre Einstellung zum Angeln und Anglern....


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Da dacht ich doch, nachdem das gestern morgen so flott losging, dass sich die anderen auch recht schnell melden - Pustekuchen.

Mal sehen wann die "zucken"....


----------



## bacalo (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Will's auch wissen, da ich noch unschlüssig bin.
Würde mich auf die eine oder andere Reaktionen der etablierten Parteien freuen.
Auch Piraten werden gehört.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



> Auch Piraten werden gehört.


Die müssten sich wie andere Splitter/Neuparteien auch bei uns melden, wie es die Freien Wähler getan haben.

Wir  befragen schon immer "nur" die im Bundestag vertretenen Parteien sowie die, welche sich bei uns melden.

Sonst wird das schlicht zu viel und wir wollen nicht entscheiden (müssen)  oder vorgeben (müssen), welche der Splitter- und Neuparteien eine relevante Chance auf politischen Einfluss und/oder Einzug in den Bundestag hat.


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



bacalo schrieb:


> Will's auch wissen, da ich noch unschlüssig bin.
> Würde mich auf die eine oder andere Reaktionen der etablierten Parteien freuen.
> Auch Piraten werden gehört.


 
die piraten schaffen es doch nicht mal, in vorbereitung der bt- wahl ein gemeinsames programm/ ziel für die "allgemeinpolitik" ihrer partei zu formulieren, wieso hoffst du also, von denen eine konkrete zielrichtung in bezug aufs angeln zu erhalten? bis da per internet drüber diskutiert wurde, tendenzen und richtungen ausgewertet und auch alle richtungen veröffentlicht wurden, sind doch viele von denen schon zu einem internetspielchen abgewandert, ein bestimmter prozentsatz vlt. sogar zu nem angelspiel. nur weil ein pirat historisch näher an fischers fritz dran ist als ein "normalo- politiker", heißt es doch lange nicht, daß er was mit wasser oder nah am wasser gebauten freizeitbeschäftigungen am hute hat! |kopfkrat #d


----------



## Deep Down (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> War meine Antwort:
> Vor der Wahl wäre gut, ansonsten nach ihrem Belieben..



Ob das so geschickt war! Ne Frist hätteste durchaus benennen sollen! Jetzt bloß nicht die Wiedervorlage vergessen und dann ne Erinnerung raushauen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Nönönönö - absichtlich keine Frist - die Antworten werden ja am Ende kommentiert - die Nichtantworten genauso.

Und nicht antworten nach Kontakt wird dann erst recht richtig schlecht wegkommen..


----------



## Lazarus (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nicht antworten nach Kontakt wird dann erst recht richtig schlecht wegkommen..


Warum denn? Gerade die solltest du lobend herausstellen, die kennen dich und das AB immerhin!

Das ist doch besser als irgendwelche Plattitüden von Parteien, die weder Thomas Finkbeiner noch Deutschlands allerwichtigstes Anglerforum kennen.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Ich verkneif es mir ........... Keinen Bock auf ne Verwarnung !




Der Großmeister der Plattitüden hat gesprochen......



tight lines 
Tom

und sowas ver wendet auch noch Texte von Frank Zappa, der Meister würde wahrscheinlich im Grab rotieren wie ne Miele im Schleudergang ....


----------



## Knispel (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nönönönö - absichtlich keine Frist - die Antworten werden ja am Ende kommentiert - die Nichtantworten genauso.
> 
> Und nicht antworten nach Kontakt wird dann erst recht richtig schlecht wegkommen..


 
Denn müsste ja bei den "Gelber" Frau Dr. antworten - mal sehen ob sie sich herab lässt mit Menschen zu reden, die sich wagen Angler zu nennen - nur weil sie nicht im Verband sind und hin und wieder die Rute in die Hand nehmen ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Naja, ich hab ja direkt die jeweiligen Vorsitzenden bzw. Führungsteams angeschrieben.

Nicht die Spitzenkandidaten und nicht die Fachpolitiker.

Wir werden sehen.


----------



## Flo66 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Mir ist ziemlich egal wer was vor der Wahl verspricht, im Endeffekt wird davon höchstens ein Ansatz(wenn überhaupt) verwirklicht und wenn Wahlversprechen gebrochen werden, tja dann pech ist gewählt.
Ich spare mir den Gang zur Wahlurne, die verschiedenen Lobbys haben eh den größten Einfluss auf die Politik und die interessieren sich wenig für die kleinen Menschen.
Am Ende zählen eben nur Zahlen und nicht die Menschen, selber schuld wenn wir das mit uns machen lassen.


----------



## Angel-Ralle (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Flo66 schrieb:


> Mir ist ziemlich egal wer was vor der Wahl verspricht, im Endeffekt wird davon höchstens ein Ansatz(wenn überhaupt) verwirklicht und wenn Wahlversprechen gebrochen werden, tja dann pech ist gewählt.
> Ich spare mir den Gang zur Wahlurne, die verschiedenen Lobbys haben eh den größten Einfluss auf die Politik und die interessieren sich wenig für die kleinen Menschen.
> Am Ende zählen eben nur Zahlen und nicht die Menschen, selber schuld wenn wir das mit uns machen lassen.




... falsche Schlussfolgerung! (nmM)

*Hingehen, Zettel falten und ab in die Urne!*

Da hat keine Partei eine Stimme, es entsteht kein Überhang und keine unsägliche Parteienfinanzierung über Wahlkampferstattung und Du hast Deinen Willen verkündet, das es so nicht geht!

Deine Stimme kann sich somit keiner aneignen!
Eine "nichtwählengegangene Stimme" nutzt nur den Parteien, da sie sich nicht in der Wahlbeteiligung (also dem Kuchen der geteilt werden kann) niederschlägt!

... ergo?|wavey:|kopfkrat|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Die freien Wähler haben sich heute morgen telefonisch gemeldet und Beantwortung zugesagt.

Noch keine Rückmeldung bis dato von FDP, SPD, CSU und Linken.


----------



## balu_1182 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Die fischen in den Hochwassergebieten noch im Trüben nach Wählerstimmen!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Ganz ehrlich: Ich hoffe, dass die Parteien angesichts der Euro-Krise, der Jugendarbeitslosenzahlen in Europa, den Krisen im Nahen Osten, dem Klima-Wandel, der Energiewende, dem Fachkräftemangel usw. sich tatsächlich nur mit Plattitüden antworten und ihre Ressourcen für die Lösung der Gesellschaftsprobleme verwenden ... genau so hoffe ich, dass nicht zu viele ihre Stimmabgabe von der Haltung einer Partei zum Angeln abhängig machen ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Nochmals:
Bei uns im Forum geht's nicht um allgemeine Politik, sondern NUR um Politik in Zusammenhang mit Angeln!
Bitte beachten!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmals:
> Bei uns im Forum geht's nicht um allgemeine Politik, sondern NUR um Politik in Zusammenhang mit Angeln!
> Bitte beachten!


 
Und mir ging es um die Relativierung der Bedeutung des Themas "Angeln" in aktuellen politischen Gesamtmengenlage - Politik betrifft nun mal die Steuerung von Staat und Gesellschaft im Ganzen. Eine strikte Trennung mag hier vielleicht gewünscht sein - würde aber m. E. der Sache "Bundestagswahl" nicht gerecht werden. Insofern scheint mein Beitrag voll im Thread zu liegen ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Siehe dazu den Eingangsthread, in dem Deiner Einstellung schon Rechnung getragen wurde:


> *Zusätzlich zu den vielen, viel wichtigeren politischen Punkten abseits des Angelns*, wollten wir den Anglern auch darstellen, wie welche Partei im Bund zum Thema Angeln und Angler denkt und sich positioniert.



Daher letzte Warnung:
Lasst hier im Forum allgemeine Politik sein!!

Dazu gibt's geeignetere Foren..

Zudem wurde das von jedem bei der Registrierung im Forum vom Anglerboard als verbindliche Regel  anerkannt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Die ersten "Ergebnisse" aus einem Vorabgespräch liegen vor:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265596


----------



## Angel-Ralle (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe dazu den Eingangsthread, in dem Deiner Einstellung schon Rechnung getragen wurde:
> 
> 
> Daher letzte Warnung:
> ...



Lieber Thomas,

da kannst Du noch so viele Verweise auf die Foren-Regeln schreiben, bei Deinem engagierten Eintreten für den "weiteren Niedergang" des teutschen Angelverbandsunwesens und allen weiteren Vorgängen ist dies was ein paar Member [sind ja nur Werbestimmenbringer ;-))] schreiben unerheblich und füllt ein paar Seiten!
Wenn ich bösartig wäre, würde ich solche Verhaltensweise als "bigott" bezeichen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Die Linke hat sich auch heute gemeldet..

Antwort demnäxt von Jan Korte, der in der Fraktion im Bundestag fürs Angeln zuständig ist.

Damit fehlen noch CSU, FDP und SPD....


----------



## mathei (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Linke hat sich auch heute gemeldet..
> 
> Antwort demnäxt von Jan Korte, der in der Fraktion im Bundestag fürs Angeln zuständig ist.
> 
> Damit fehlen noch CSU, FDP und SPD....


 
wie jetzt ? da gibt es jemanden der fürs angeln zuständig ist.

na ich bin begeistert. #6 unabhängig erst mal wie die Position ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Die erste ausführliche Antwort erreichte uns von den Linken.

Jan Korte, der in der Fraktion für Angler und Angeln zuständig ist, antwortete.

Hier als Vorabveröffentlichung der nächsten Magazinausgabe:


> *Antwort:
> Die Linke
> 
> *_Was unternimmt ihre Partei sowohl im Bund wie parteiintern konkret, um Angler und Angeln zu fördern?_
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

So, da haben wir die ausführliche Antwort der GRÜNEN.

Hier als Vorabveröffentlichung der nächsten Magazinausgabe:



> *Antwort:
> Die GRÜNEN*
> 
> *Warum soll einer der Millionen wahlberechtigter Angler ausgerechnet ihre Partei wählen?
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Man sieht schon bei den erste Antworten:
Es gibt Unterschiede, von wegen alle Parteien wären gleich..


----------



## Margarelon (24. Juni 2013)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man sieht schon bei den erste Antworten:
> Es gibt Unterschiede, von wegen alle Parteien wären gleich..



Sicher gibt es Unterschiede... 
Erste Antwort: angeln für alle. Aber sozialistisch aufgeteilt. 
Zweite Antwort: saubere Gewässer. Aber angeln? Na, lieber nicht...
Bin ja mal gespannt, ob noch was passendes an Antworten für mich kommt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Es trudelt weiter ein:



> *Antwort CDU/CSU*
> 
> 
> *Antworten der
> ...


----------



## BERND2000 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Oh je, 
da war Jemanden gar nicht klar das es auch Angler außerhalb von Angelvereinen gibt.

Am Thema vorbei und  unüberlegt, würde ich meinen.

(In der Schule wohl eine 5- #d)


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

;-))
So ähnlich wird ich das wohl in der Zusammenfassung kommentieren (müssen)...

Und das, obwohl das im Anschreiben klar dargelegt wurde...


----------



## Deep Down (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Nix da! 

Das ist die erste vertrauensvolle Antwort, die belegt, dass das Angeln an sich nicht in Frage gestellt wird, sondern sogar offen unterstützt wird und neben anderen Interessen im Bereich Naturschutz eine gleichberechtigte Stellung hat, die es zu wahren gilt!

Zu dem: Zu wem soll ich denn sonst (aktiven) Kontakt halten und fachliche An- und Abfragen stellen als bei den Verbänden? Das ist deren Aufgabe! Das ist also mehr als naheliegend!

Von der grünen Klientel werden Angelvereine und -verbände (absichtlich) nicht mal bei einschlägigen Versammlungen zu örtlichen Problematiken geladen oder angefragt!

Bei den unorganisierten Anglern gibt es keine Vertretung, mithin auch keinen verlässlichen Ansprechpartner! 
Es bleibt dem (unorganisierten) Einzelnen natürlich unbenommen, sich selbst politisch zu betätigen und einzubringen!

Für mich überhaupt die erste ernstzunehmende Antwort pro Angeln!


----------



## Margarelon (26. Juni 2013)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Nix da!
> 
> Das ist die erste vertrauensvolle Antwort, die belegt, dass das Angeln an sich nicht in Frage gestellt wird, sondern sogar offen unterstützt wird und neben anderen Interessen im Bereich Naturschutz eine gleichberechtigte Stellung hat, die es zu wahren gilt!
> 
> ...



Naja, die erste Antwort war ja auch pro angeln...
Aber ansonsten muss ich dir Recht geben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Die Frage von uns war aber nicht, was sie für Vereins/Verbandsangler tun, sondern für ALLE.

Und wenn dann nix kommt, außer dass sie Ehrenamtler steuerrechtlich und bei der zivilrechtlichen Haftung entlasten und allgemein zu fördern, ist das dünn.

Denn zu Angeln oder Anglern kam gar nix, nur zu Vereinen und Verbandlern..

Was ohne  Zweifel wichtig ist, aber beileibe nicht alles und vor allem bei der Fragestellung von uns dann zu dünn..


*Immerhin haben sie geantwortet, da sind sie weiter als die FDP oder die SPD bis jetzt!!!*


Bei der SPD wäre es angeblich nicht angekommen, da musste ich es heute nochmal schicken (ging ursprünglich sowohl an die Mailaddis von Sigmar Gabriel wie der SPD-Pressestelle) - wir werden sehen ob es nach der erneuten Zusendung nun zu einer Antwort kommt (ging über die Kommunikation mit einem SPD-Bundestagsabgeordneten, der in der SPD-Zentrale nachfragte, weil ihm das mit der Nichtantwort wohl nicht passte - Reschpekt dafür)..

Bei der FDP herrscht immer noch komplettes Schweigen im Walde........


----------



## volkerm (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Der übliche deutsche Klüngel mit Funktionären, Verbänden, Worthülsen und viel blablabla. Nur nix konkretes, man könnte ja Wähler am anderen Ufer verlieren- aber so ist Politik halt#q


----------



## Brotfisch (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Frage von uns war aber nicht, was sie für Vereins/Verbandsangler tun, sondern für ALLE.
> 
> Und wenn dann nix kommt, außer dass sie Ehrenamtler steuerrechtlich und bei der zivilrechtlichen Haftung entlasten und allgemein zu fördern, ist das dünn.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Naja, wenn ein Angler dann selber in einer Partei Angelpolitik macht (Jan Korte, Linke), wird das aber schon deutlich besser, wie man an den Antworten sieht - unabhängig davon, wie man zum Rest der Politik einer Partei steht - hier geht's ja nur um Politik in Bezug auf Anglern und Angeln..

Und es zeigt deutlich, dass allgemein der Politik im Bund die Angler und das Angeln am Arxxx vorbeigehen...........


----------



## volkerm (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Brotfisch- wir hatten ja schon öfter Kontakt. Und ja, Du hast recht. Es ist aber auch individuell- z.B. in meinem Job brauche ich sofort Umstellungen, Ergebnisse, etc.. Darum komme ich mit der gefühlten Lahmarschigkeit der Politiker, Verbände, usw. nicht klar. Im einen Job kostet Langsamkeit denselben, im anderen führt es zur ewigen Pension- schlechtenfalls. Schnelle Entscheidungen und Wagnisse bringen m.E. Ergebnisse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> P.S.: Man beachte aber allein den Absender: Sekretärin eines Bereichsleiters der Bundesgeschäftsstelle. Höher aufgehängt ist die unorganisierte Anglergemeinde offensichtlich bei der größten Volkspartei des Landes nicht. Im Übrigen finde ich die Antwort persönlich auch etwas zu gestanzt: Ersetze "Angler" durch "Vögelbeobachter" und der Text passt auch.


Grins - wohl wahr, Vögeln beobachten..............

Für diese mickrige Stellung des Angeln und der Angler in der Bundespolitik haben die organisierten Angelfischer in den letzten 5 Jahren übrigens ca. 10 Mio. Teuros an die beiden Altbundesverbände abgedrückt - anderes Thema..

Hier zeigt sich nur bis jetzt, dass für die Bundesparteien (Ausnahme Linke bis jetzt, wo sich eben ein Angler drum kümmert, sonst wärs da wohl auch kaum besser) 5 Mio. am Angeln interessierter  Menschen nicht so wichtig sind......


----------



## Purist (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Mich schüttelt's irgendwie bei den bisherigen Antworten. 
Linke, klar, da ist ein engagierter Jungpolitiker im BT, auch noch direkt gewählt, der selbst aktiv angelt, der weiss worum es geht... Übrigens verwunderlich, wenn man die Abgeordnetenanzahl der Fraktionen kennt, das sich so einer ausgerechnet bei denen findet.

Bei den Grünen.. heiße Luft, blos nicht abschreckend wirken, schließlich hat man auch Tierschützer in den eigenen Reihen. 

CDU/CSU (warum eigentlich zusammen, bei der Wahl und Streitthemen besteht die "Schwesterpartei" immer auf ihre Unabhängigkeit): Thema verfehlt, oder frei nach Guttenberg: Mal eben den Standardwisch für Vereinsmeierei als passend identifiziert, plagiert und minimal an Angler angepasst. 
Was soll man davon halten, wenn die eigene gestellte Kanzlerin Anglerin ist und ihre Karriere als Angelvereinsvorsitzende begann?

@Thomas: Wie sieht es denn wirklich auf Landesebene aus, hier in Hessen und in Bayern sind dieses Jahr auch noch Landtagswahlen?!


----------



## velvet (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

CDU/CSU ... _wenn die eigene gestellte Kanzlerin Anglerin ist und ihre Karriere als Angelvereinsvorsitzende begann?_

Super. 
Endlich erkenne ich, warum die FDP bislang nicht geantwortet hat. Frau Dr. H-K hat sich im DAFV rechtzeitig positioniert. 

Sie und die FDP wartet auf den Zeitpunkt der Regierungserklärung durch Frau Dr. im Bundestag.


----------



## velvet (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Entschuldigung Fehler !!!

Frau Dr. ist keinesfalls Anglerin, davon und vom Angeln hat sie leider keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



> Was soll man davon halten, wenn die eigene gestellte Kanzlerin Anglerin ist und ihre Karriere als Angelvereinsvorsitzende begann


Ich habe ja auch Frau Merkel persönlich angeschrieben...

Was Angler und das Angeln ihr heute noch wert sind, sieht man daran, wer für die CDU/CSU wie geantwortet hat..


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Nachdem ich auch die FDP nochmals angeschrieben habe, damit es nachher nicht heisst, wir hätten nicht alles versucht, kam heute morgen eine Antwort, dass die Antwort auf den Wahlprüfstein gerade erarbeitet werden würde..


----------



## kati48268 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Ich könnte wetten, dass die blau-gelben stolz explizit erwähnen, dass doch eine aus ihren Reihen sogar Präsidentin... _oauaha_ |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Vielleicht wird sie ja von der Partei gezwungen, uns zu antworten??

Nach dem :
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248784
und dem:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251709
würd ich mich da echt wegschmeissen...


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Was da bis jetzt kam, ist für mein Befinden durch die Bank mehr als dünne...
Einzig die Antwort der "Die Linke" hat - wohl durch den Angler Korte - etwas mehr Feingefühl bzw. Gehalt geboten,
aber diese Partei ist für mich und auch andere (hier Drhamm) "indiskutabel"...

Trotzdem ist die "Ausleuchtung" in diesen Bereich (druch die Initiative des AB) sehr interessant und auch ein Stück weit entlarvend...
Hier sieht man, dass Angler auf Bundesebene keine oder kaum Lobby haben. Das Vereinsblabla der Union spricht dabei Bände.

Auf Landesebene sieht das deutlich besser aus und ich bin froh darüber, das Fischereirecht Ländersache ist...

René


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



> Trotzdem ist die "Ausleuchtung" in diesen Bereich (druch die Initiative des AB) sehr interessant *und auch ein Stück weit entlarvend*...


war Sinn und Zweck............

Denn in den letzten 5 Jahren haben die Bundesverbände für dieses "Ergebnis" im Bund ca. 10 Mio. Euros der Angler verpulvert......

Durch eine Politikerin an der Spitze des (VDSF)DAFV wird das jetzt ja aber sicher besser jetzt.......

Oder??


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Durch eine Politikerin an der Spitze des (VDSF)DAFV wird das jetzt ja aber sicher besser jetzt.......
> 
> Oder??



Ist das ne Frage?

Oder stichelst du wieder...

Man hat früher mal bei uns (hier in der Zone) den Begriff der "Ewiggestrigen" geprägt...
Dabei ging es nicht um die Einstellung zu aktuellen Entwicklungen, sondern um das Festhalten an Altem und damit verbunden auch dem Festhalten an alten Meinungen.

Ich dagegen warte lieber auf Ergebnisse und bewertbare Fakten, egal ob da jemand Gelb, Grün, Rot oder Schwarz ist, als das ich Vorverurteile und mich an Mutmaßungen beteilige.
(Einschränkend dabei ist für mich Rot nicht "Die Linke")

Aber...
es wird langsam Zeit dafür, das was Bewertbares auf den Tisch kommt.

Grüße


----------



## kati48268 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird sie ja von der Partei gezwungen, uns zu antworten??
> 
> Nach dem :
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248784
> ...


Da würd ich mitschmeißen 
Glaube aber nicht, dass so ein "Zwang" möglich ist.
Interessant wäre wiederum dann bei der Erklärung zuzuhören, warum sie "ihrem" Fachvolk nicht antworten will...
Aber das ist leider alles Spekulation & Wunschkonzert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



> Ist das ne Frage?
> 
> Oder stichelst du wieder...



Naja, noch ist der (VDSF)DAFV die Fortsetzung des Alten - in Bezug auf Kommunikation, Finanzen und Programm - das Ewiggestrige eben....

Man wird ja sehen, wie schnell informiert wird nach der Sitzung des Präsidiums am Samstag und was da rauskommt.

Kassensturz sollte schon im Mai sein, Programm im Juni stehen - und auf dem Fischereitag in Ulm kam raus, dass noch nicht mal alle Zahlen vorliegen, geschweige denn ein Programm..

Aber das ist hier ja nur Nebenkriegsschauplatz, der einmal mehr zeigt, dass Bundesverbände (alte und neue) trotz in 5 Jahren 10 Millionen Teuros verpulverten Anglergeldes nix hingekriegt haben bei den Parteien im Bund.

Und der neue mit seiner kommunikationsverweigernden Präsidentin (die auf dem Fischereitag nicht mal mit den anwesenden LV-Präsis gesprochen hat, sondern gleich wieder verschwunden ist und sich in Abwesenheit ins DFV-Präsidium wählen ließ.). 
Sollte da noch was Gutes für Angler nachkommen - sei recht. Ich glaubs weniger..
Das gehört aber auch eher hier hin:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266580



Aber hier geht's ja um die Einstellung der Parteien im Bund zu Angeln und Anglern...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Die Antwort der Freien Wähler ist auch gekommen:



> *Antwort Freie Wähler*
> 
> *Was unternimmt Ihre Partei sowohl im Bund wie parteiintern konkret, um
> Angler und Angeln zu fördern? *
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Die ersten, die sich wirklich Gedanken um die Bedürfnisse und Wünsche der Angler und nicht nur über die von Vereinen und Verbänden gemacht haben..


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Nun fehlt noch SPD und FDP............
Im Eingangsposting sind auch die Antworten zusammen gefasst.
Kommentieren werden wir das Ganze dann im Septembermagazin zur Wahl


----------



## Purist (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die ersten, die sich wirklich Gedanken um die Bedürfnisse und Wünsche der Angler und nicht nur über die von Vereinen und Verbänden gemacht haben..



Gefällt, auch wenn es nur drei Sätze sind, die speziell uns Angler betreffen, der Rest ist auch hier auf jeden engagierten Bürger und Vereine anwendbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Der ganze erste Absatz, oder?

Gerade mit Prüfungs/Zulassungsbedingungen vereinheitlichen und das vermeiden von möglichen Konflikten wegen unterschiedlicher Gesetze/Verordnungen trifft ja jeden Angler, der auch mal abseits des Hausgewässers unterwegs ist.


----------



## Purist (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Ich weiss nicht wirklich ob man Kultur und Gewässerenaturierung (zum Hochwasserschutz..) voll dazuzählen sollte. Schützenswertes Kulturgut ist auch der Kegelklub, der Schnurbartträgerverein oder die Bierdeckelsammler. 
Die Gewässerrenaturierung soll, wie beschrieben, nicht primär uns Anglern dienen, sie ist nur eine logische Konsequenz der irrwitzigen Baumaßnahmen der vergangenen Jahrzehnte und Jahrhunderte, mit all ihren negativen Folgen. Wenn ich die FW richtig interpretiere, ist das nicht mehr wie: "dort wo es noch möglich ist, sollte man es tun", schließlich haben andere auch Interessen an den Gewässern.


----------



## mathei (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

nun ja. hört sich ja gut an. aber durch euer persönliches Gespräch, sollten denen die passenden antworten auch nicht schwer gefallen sein. auf der anderen seite, habe sie als einzige ein Gespräch zugelassen. bzw drum gebeten.
so richtig gespannt bin ich auf die antwort der FDP. wer da wohl antwortet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Ich auch - und auf die SPD ;-)))


----------



## Stralsund (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Wählt wirklich jmd. eine Partei aufgrund der Einstellung zum Angeln? Familie, Arbeit, Bildung, Altersabsicherung usw. sind doch wichtiger.
Was nützt es mir, wenn ich theoretisch liberaler angeln dürfte, aber kein Geld mehr dazu habe?
Fischereirecht ist doch eh Landesrecht, was soll die Bundestagswahl da großartig ausrichten?

Was die Parteien hier antworten und was dann umgesetzt wird, sind außerdem 2 Paar Schuhe. Siehe:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201519

Viel Lärm um nichts! #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Deswegen stand in der Einführung schon klar - und wurde auch mehrmals schon im Thread thematisiert - dass das nie die Entscheidung zur Wahl sein kann und  soll..

Sondern nur über de Einstellung der Bundesparteien zu Anglern und Angeln vor der Wahl informieren..

Wir sind  doch keine Verbandler, die anderen sagen wollen, was sie denken und tun sollen - wir informieren nur.

Weil wir glauben, dass Angler klug  genug sind, selber zu entscheiden..


----------



## Purist (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Wählt wirklich jmd. eine Partei aufgrund der Einstellung zum Angeln? Familie, Arbeit, Bildung, Altersabsicherung usw. sind doch wichtiger.
> Was nützt es mir, wenn ich theoretisch liberaler angeln dürfte, aber kein Geld mehr dazu habe?
> Fischereirecht ist doch eh Landesrecht, was soll die Bundestagswahl da großartig ausrichten?



Sehe es doch einfach als kleinen Test, wie Parteien auf Bundesebene mit einem Nischenthema (ja, ich weiss wieviele Angler wir sind) vor einer Bundestagswahl und Bürgern, die sich vertreten sehen wollen, umgehen. 

Eine Partei, die in diesem Fall nur 08/15 Standardantworten verschickt, nicht einmal wirklich auf die Thematik eingeht, wird das nicht nur bei Anglern so handhaben.

Weil wir in einer repräsentativen Demokratie leben, in der Parteien im Wahlkampf bei uns Bürgern den Eindruck erwecken müssen, dass sie unsere Interessen ernst nehmen und vertreten, sollte man so etwas nicht als Lappalie abtun. Natürlich ist es kein Beleg für irgend etwas, nur ein Test, es zeigt aber sehr schön wie die Mühlen in den Parteizentralen arbeiten. 

Die bisherigen Antworten passten (leider) auch zu meinem Eindruck der etablierteren Parteien. Bislang konnten wir es durchaus vorhersehen, was sie antworten würden. Einzig den Sportfischerkollegen bei der Linken kannte ich bislang nicht. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



> Natürlich ist es kein Beleg für irgend etwas, nur ein Test, es zeigt aber sehr schön wie die Mühlen in den Parteizentralen arbeiten.


So isses...


----------



## Werner1 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Hallo,

ich denke die Parteizentralen schätzen die Sache da eher realistisch ein. Sie sehen das Thema angeln wohl eher als nicht Wahlrelevant, im Sinne von "Unsere Antwort dazu kann Wahlstimmen bringen oder verprellen" . Dementsprechend wird es halt behandelt. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Hier die Antwort der FDP:



> *Antwort FDP*
> 
> * Was soll einen Angler bewegen, wenn er unentschieden ist oder zwei Parteien gleich attraktiv findet, Ihre
> Partei zu wählen? *
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Nun fehlt nur noch die SPD.........


----------



## mathei (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

wer hat unterschrieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Kam vom Geschäftsführer Patrick Döring, wer das erstellt hat, hab ich nachgefragt.


----------



## mathei (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

wäre ja für jemanden die passende Möglichkeit gewesen.


----------



## Colophonius (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Klasse Antwort von der FDP ! Finde es schon schade, wie wenig Mühe sich CDU/CSU und Die Grünen gegeben haben, aber immernoch besser als nichts. 

Schade, dass "Die Partei" nicht angeschrieben wurde. Dabei haben die doch noch Tierschutz im Namen |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



> wäre ja für jemanden die passende Möglichkeit gewesen



Die hockt doch im Baltikunm und hatte bisher noch nicht mal Zeit die Geschäftsstelle in Offenbach zu besuchen und sich da ihren Mitarbeitern vorzustellen - glaube nicht, dass die dafür dann Zeit hatte...

Wir werden sehen, wie gesagt, ich habe nachgefragt..


----------



## wolkenkrieger (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Klasse Antwort von der FDP !



Findste echt? Ich nicht! Und zwar ganz kategorisch nicht!

Das ist ganz typisches FDP-Gesülze. "Wir haben" ... ja, was denn?

Sportbootführerschein für Angler reformiert? Entschuldigt bitte, dass ich mal herzhaft lache aber ich weis rein zufällig aus wirklich glaubhafter Quelle, auf wieviel Gegenliebe ein derartiger Vorstoß zweier NICHT-Regierungs-Organisationen bei der FDP-Bundestagsfraktion zunächst stieß! Die FDP hat nicht anderes getan, als gute Mine zu vermeindlich bösem Spiel gemacht!

Kormoranmanagement: "Wir haben ..." - zunächst erstmal einen Vorstoß der Linken zu diesem Thema im Bundestag komplett blockiert! Und zwar über Monate hinweg. Bis die große Bruderpartei dann ein eigenes Pamphlet auf den Tisch des Hauses gelegt hat ... und was ist draus geworden? Ein klassischer Schenkelklopfer, mehr nicht!

WRR: "Wir haben ..." uns seit der Verabschiedung dieses Regel- und Vorschriftswerks einen Scheiss um die Umsetzung in Deutschland gekümmert! Weder als Oposition, noch als Regierungspartei hat uns dieses Machwerk aus Brüssel bisher interessiert. Jedenfalls nicht, wenn es tatsächlich um umzusetzende Maßnahmen ging.

Ohja, die Übungsleiterpauschale - DIE haben wir ganz ausdrücklich NUR für die Angler so geändert #q


Blahblahblah ... blahblah ... wir haben ... blahblahblah ... Mittagspause!


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Die Antwort der FDP ist in der Tat nicht ungeschickt formuliert, auch wenn sie nur indirekt mit dem Angeln zu tun hat. Jedenfalls hat man sich Mühe gegeben.

Einmal off topic:

_*Zitat:*_
_
Kompensationsverordnung: 
Wir wollen in der Kompensationsverordnung das Ersatzgeld an Stelle des 
Realausgleichs stärken. Die Gelder sollen für eine Aufwertung von  Ökosystemen genutzt werden. Dazu kann der Bau von Fischtreppen zur  Verbesserung der Durchlässigkeit von Gewässern gehören. Ein positives  Beispiel ist die Fischtreppe in Geesthacht, die durch Ersatzgelder  finanziert wurde. Im ersten Jahr wurde sie von über einer Million Fische  passiert. Sie ist für Fische bis zur Größe des Störs ausgelegt. _

Das ist für Eingeweihte natürlich ein katastrophaler Schuss ins Knie. Es bedeutet, dass die Kommunen keine Ausgleichflächen mehr bereitstellen müssen, sondern sich die Natur Stück für Stück kaufen können. Mit solventen Großinvestoren im Rücken ist das kein Problem. Das Stück Natur kann übrigens auch ein Flußlauf sein.

Brauchte ich einen Grund, die FDP nicht zu wählen, er wäre damit gegeben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Noch enthalte ich mir der Kommentierung..

SPD fehlt ja noch......


----------



## wolkenkrieger (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Antwort der FDP ist in der Tat nicht ungeschickt formuliert



Bevor du den Teilsatz geschrieben hast, haste aber einen ganz großen Schluck aus der Diplomatiepulle genommen.

Diese Antwort ist meiner Meinung nach an Dreistigkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten. Ich als mündiger und halbwegs politikinteressierter Angler (und btw. liebe FDP: auch Wahlberechtigter Bundesbürger!) betrachte dieses Schreiben als den Versuch, mich für dumm zu verkaufen. Mehr nicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



> als den Versuch, mich für dumm zu verkaufen.



:q:q:q


----------



## Colophonius (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> B
> Diese Antwort ist meiner Meinung nach an Dreistigkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten. Ich als mündiger und halbwegs politikinteressierter Angler (und btw. liebe FDP: auch Wahlberechtigter Bundesbürger!) betrachte dieses Schreiben als den Versuch, mich für dumm zu verkaufen. Mehr nicht!




Lies dir doch mal die Anfragen durch. Klingen doch nicht allzu schlecht, oder #h ?

Aber Volkssport FDP-Bashing ist auch zu lustig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Erstens war mit den Kormoranen die Linke schneller, hat die FDP nur abgeschrieben.  Zur Kompensation hat Ralle schon ausgeführt..

Zweitens haben wir nach Anglern und Angeln gefragt 

Bei der Antwort der FDP dreht sichs aber nur um Themen der Gewässerbewirtschaftung und Besserstellung des Ehrenamtes (oder kriegt man als Ehrenamtler dann billiger Erlaubniskarten von der FDP?).

Das hat nix mit FDP-Bashing zu tun.

Am deutlichsten wird das, wenn die FDP schreibt, dass die *Bundesregierung *keinen Einfluss auf die Fischereigesetzgebung der Länder hat.

Richtig.
Weiß jeder.
Haben wir daher extra auch nicht gefragt.

Gefragt war, was die FDP als *BUNDESPARTEI *da konkret für Angler macht...


Das ist von denen also schlicht Thema verfehlt.
Setzen, 
6..............

Dass die CDU genauso peinlich ist nur von Verbänden und Vereinen statt von Anglern und Angeln schreibt, die Grünen sich klar anglerfeindlich positionieren, die Linke auch mehr auf Verbände und Vereine statt auf Angler eingehen ist genauso übel und genauso zu verurteilen bzw.:
*Die alle bashe ich hiermit aus reiner Anglersicht (nur darum geht's hier, nicht um andere Politikfelder) genauso wie die FDP.*

Keine dieser Parteien hat aus (reiner!!) Anglersicht auch nur eine Stimme verdient....

Weil sie sich entweder nicht mit dem Thema beschäftigt oder schlicht die Fragen nicht mal begriffen haben.........


----------



## Colophonius (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erstens war mit den Kormoranen die Linke schneller, hat die FDP nur abgeschrieben.  Zur Kompensation hat Ralle schon ausgeführt..



Antrag ist Antrag, außerdem gab es ja mehr Anträge, als nur den einen zum Kormoranmanagement.



> Bei der Antwort der FDP dreht sichs aber nur um Themen der Gewässerbewirtschaftung und Besserstellung des Ehrenamtes.



Ehrenamtliche Arbeit und Gewässerbewirtschaftung sind beides Aspekte des Angelns. Nicht des Fische-fangens, aber des Drumherums. Aber das weißt du selbst.




> Am deutlichsten wird das, wenn die FDP schreibt, dass die *Bundesregierung *keinen Einfluss auf die Fischereigesetzgebung der Länder hat.
> 
> Richtig.
> Weiß jeder.
> ...



Was erwartest du? Wie soll die Frage denn noch sinnvoller beantwortet werden? Das Fischereigesetz ist nunmal Landesrecht. Die Anträge, die im ersten Teil genannt wurden, sind doch schonmal was. 





> Keine dieser Parteien hat aus (reiner!!) Anglersicht auch nur eine Stimme verdient....



Kein Wähler sollte aus reiner Anglersicht auch nur eine Stimme geben  |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

*Und am Ende beweist das alles vor allem eines:*
Die Angler haben in den letzten 5 Jahren den beiden Bundesverbänden ca. 10 Mio. Euros in den Rachen geworfen.

Die dafür von VDSF und DAV praktizierte Lobby"arbeit" sieht man an diesen Antworten der Bundesparteien:
Die haben trotz des Einsatzes von 10 Mio. Anglerkohle immer noch keine Ahnung von Anglern und Anglern und den ökologischen, ökonomischen, sozialen und kulturellen Vorteilen von Anglern und Angeln für die Bundesrepublik.............



> Was erwartest du? Wie soll die Frage denn noch sinnvoller beantwortet werden? Das Fischereigesetz ist nunmal Landesrecht. Die Anträge, die im ersten Teil genannt wurden, sind doch schonmal was.


Eine bundesweite Partei kann aber z. B. wie die FDP beim verhindern von Steuererhöhungen auch eine genauso klare Linie bezüglich Anglern und Angeln aufstellen, an die sich dann alle Landesgliederungen zu halten und in den jeweiligen Ländern umzusetzen haben, wo sie mitregieren..

Gerade weil auch z. B. das TSG ein *Bundes*gesetz ist und Angeln und Angler tangiert - das aber ist der FDP wie den anderen genannten Parteien (CDU, Linke, Grüne)  ja scheinbar schlicht wurscht..



> Kein Wähler sollte aus reiner Anglersicht auch nur eine Stimme geben


Aber hier bei einem reinen  Anglermedium geht's nunmal nur darum.

Schlimm genug, dass sich die Bundesparteien da beim Angeln und Anglern so inkompetent zeigen, da wird sich dann mancher fragen, wie das bei anderen "Nischen"themen ausehen könnte.....



> Ehrenamtliche Arbeit und Gewässerbewirtschaftung sind beides Aspekte des Angelns. Nicht des Fische-fangens, aber des Drumherums. Aber das weißt du selbst.


Deswegen haben wir schon im Anschreiben klargestellt, dass es uns bei den Fragen genau darum eben NICHT geht, sondern um Angeln und Angler..


----------



## Purist (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Die "FDP Initiativen" lesen sich ja klasse, vor allem weil sie aprupt im Mai 2009 enden, im September strichen sie ihr supertolles Wahlergebnis ein, kamen an die Regierung und den Rest könnt ihr euch denken. #d


----------



## Honeyball (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Eigentlich könnte man ja eine Anglerpartei gründen.
Genügend Treudoofe, die zu allem ja und amen sagen, sich alles gefallen lassen und sogar noch Geld dafür bezahlen, haben wir doch anscheinend :m
(Wird der Ferkelfahnder dann Agrar- oder Humorminister?)


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



> Die "FDP Initiativen" lesen sich ja klasse, vor allem weil sie aprupt im Mai 2009 enden, im September strichen sie ihr supertolles Wahlergebnis ein, kamen an die Regierung und den Rest könnt ihr euch denken.


Stimmt.

Dennoch hat colophonius in einem recht:
Reines FDP-bashing ist trotz dieser Vorstellung von der FDP hier nicht angebracht!

CDU/CSU, Linke und Grüne sind auch nicht besser, SPD hat noch nicht geantwortet


----------



## Knispel (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> SPD hat noch nicht geantwortet


 
Die sind cleverer und warten erst einmal die Antworten der anderen und die Komentare des AB dazu ab ....


----------



## wolkenkrieger (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Reines FDP-bashing ist trotz dieser Vorstellung von der FDP hier nicht angebracht!
> 
> CDU/CSU, Linke und Grüne sind auch nicht besser



Natürlich ist FDP-Bashing nicht angebracht - aber ich möchte mal darauf hinweisen, dass unsere geliebte Präsidentin dieser Partei entstammt und man schon deswegen eine deutlich differenziertere Antwort hätte erwarten dürfen.

Nein ... statt dessen kommt eine Antwort, die zwar augenscheinlich leibgeschneidert für die Anglerschaft zu sein scheint, es aber bei genauer Betrachtung sich nur um das Schmücken mit fremden Federn handelt.

Und unter dem Aspekt, dass die interessierte Anglerschaft sich ganz sicher ausgerechnet diese Antwort sehr genau wird durchlesen wollen (schließlich wollen wir ja wissen, wie die Partei so tickt, aus deren Reihen unsere Mutti entstammt), ist das "Vorgaukeln" von wildem Aktionismus (@Colophonius na klar lesen sich die Anfragen alle nicht schlecht - aber verfolge die mal weiter: die sind alle samt im Sande verlaufen ... sang- und klanglos! Anfragen kann ich jeden Tag ganz tolle stellen - gemessen werde ich aber daran, mit welchem Ehrgeiz ich die Umsetzung meiner Wünsche und Ziele forciere!) einfach nur eine dreiste Frechheit!

Das hat - zumindest bei mir - mit Bashing nichts zu tun. Das ist die pure Empörung!


----------



## Purist (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Reines FDP-bashing ist trotz dieser Vorstellung von der FDP hier nicht angebracht!



Tun wir doch gar nicht, die Union mit ihrer Oberanglerin Merkel hat ihr Fett wegbekommen, die Grünen und auch die Linke, selbst wenn die "immerhin" mit einem angelnden Bundestagsabgeordneten "wirbt". Allerdings zeichnet die FDP wirklich dieses hübsche Plätzchen von Happach-Kasan aus, dafür ist die Antwort eben leider unterirdisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



> Allerdings zeichnet die FDP wirklich dieses hübsche Plätzchen von Happach-Kasan aus, dafür ist die Antwort eben leider unterirdisch.


Dafür oder eher deswegen unterirdisch??


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Was habt Ihr den, auch die SPD hat geantwortet.
Entweder hat Sie gar keine eigene Meinung zu diesen Dingen, oder Eine die nicht geeignet ist Stimmen zu gewinnen.
Bliebe noch das Ihr Angler zu unwichtig sind.#c 

...oder die Antwort für den Wahlkampf 2017 vorgesehen ist.


----------



## Purist (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dafür oder eher deswegen unterirdisch??



Beides. Postensammeln führt eben selten zu vollem Einsatz auf einem Gebiet. Das wird dadurch nur unnötigerweise entwertet, unwichtiger als es ist, nur weil sich jemand damit profilieren muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Wir hatten in mancher Diskussion schon mehr Differenzen als hier....


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Wir Angler werden von den Parteien halt kaum wahrgenommen.
Sind die Parteien schuld ?
Nee, wohl eher die Angler selbst.
Es sind ja wohl auch genug Angler in den Parteien.
Angler die so etwas eben nicht für nötig erachten, Ihre Interessen ähnlich zu verfolgen wie es viele Berufsgruppen und Verbände ganz selbstverständlich machen.

Etwa 7500 mal wurde es angeklickt, könnten wohl 4000 Leser sein, welche Partei wird sich wohl ernsthaft mit so einer winzigen Zielgruppe beschäftigen.

Wir sind selbst schuld, nicht wahrgenommen zu werden, wenn wir es nicht für normal erachten das Wir als Millionenheer nicht Beachtung verdienen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Und organisierte Angelfischer zahlten auch noch ohne Murren in den letzten 5 Jahren ca. 10 Mio. an die im Bund nun auch an Hand der Antworten der Parteien nachweislich wirkungslosen Altbundesverbände...

Und der (kon)fusionierte (VDSF)DAFV macht noch schlimmer weiter, als die Altverbände aufgehört haben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266580&page=6

Da wird also wohl auch bei der auf die dieses Jahr folgende Bundestagswahl sich kaum was positiv für Anglern und Angler entwickeln.


----------



## labralehn (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und organisierte Angelfischer zahlten auch noch ohne Murren in den letzten 5 Jahren ca. 10 Mio. an die im Bund nun auch an Hand der Antworten der Parteien nachweislich wirkungslosen Altbundesverbände...



Na Und? 
Dadurch, dass mein Angelverein einen Teil meines Mitgliedsbeitrages verwendet, für seine Mitgliedschaft im Verband, habe ich aber den Vorteil, daß ich dadurch Zugang zu Gewässern habe, die ich sonst nicht hätte.

Ausserdem bekomme ich dadurch ermässigte Karten im Verbandgewässer. Und spare dadurch sogar Kosten.


----------



## mathei (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



labralehn schrieb:


> Na Und?
> Dadurch, dass mein Angelverein einen Teil meines Mitgliedsbeitrages verwendet, für seine Mitgliedschaft im Verband, habe ich aber den Vorteil, daß ich dadurch Zugang zu Gewässern habe, die ich sonst nicht hätte.
> 
> Ausserdem bekomme ich dadurch ermässigte Karten im Verbandgewässer. Und spare dadurch sogar Kosten.


 
was hat der Bundesverband denn damit zu tun ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3931783&postcount=90

Wie versprochen:
Wir hatten nachgefragt, wer von der FDP unseren Wahlprüfstein beantwortet hat.

Gefragt war ja eigentlich Herr Rösler als Vorsitzender der Bundes-FDP, wie bei den anderen Parteien auch. 

Die Bundesgeschäftsstelle der FDP hat nun geantwortet, dass die Antwort von Patrick Döring, dem Bundesgeneralsekretär kam.

Nachvollziehbar, dass wie bei anderen Parteien mit so "unwichtigen" Dingen wie Angler oder Angeln (was den tollen "Erfolg" der Lobbyarbeit der Bundesverbände eindrücklich aufzeigt) nicht der Vorsitzende belästigt wird.

Ob das jetzt auch heisst, dass die FDP da ihren eigenen Fachpolitikern, wie der Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV und zuständigen agrar/fischereipolitischen Sprecherin der Fraktion, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, eine vernünftige Antwort nicht zutraut - oder warum auch immer Frau Dr. nicht antworten durfte - das kann man nur mutmaßen......


----------



## keilerkopf (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Donnerwetter...
Finde das hier unterste Kanone, was ich als möglichst objektive Bestandsaufnahme in Richtung Bundestagswahl gesehen habe, wird mehr und mehr zu Propaganda unter dem Niveau der großen deutschen Tageszeitung (was kaum noch geht).
Wie oben schon geschrieben: Mutmaßungen, die dem Leser alles mögliche suggerieren sollen...

Grüße
keilerkopf

PS: Ja, in heutigen Zeiten ist ein Hobby von ein paar tausend Leuten hoffentlich jedem ernsthaften Politiker weniger wert als vieles andere. Es ist schon beeindruckend, dass ein Herr Döring seinen Namen für einen von ihm vermutlich nur durchgelesenen Text hergegeben hat. Mich würde es ängstigen, wenn wirklich wichtige Politiker Zeit für eine Antwort hätten (was auch erklärt, warum "Die Linke" so ausführlich geantwortet hat...).


----------



## Werner1 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Hallo,

ich denke da sollten wir realistisch sein.

Für 2 Mio im Jahr bekommt man keine solche Lobbyarbeit das sich Parteivorsitzende Ernsthaft mit einem Thema auseinander setzen, das nicht annähernd Wählerstimmen bringt. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



keilerkopf schrieb:


> Donnerwetter...
> Finde das hier unterste Kanone, was ich als möglichst objektive Bestandsaufnahme in Richtung Bundestagswahl gesehen habe, wird mehr und mehr zu Propaganda unter dem Niveau der großen deutschen Tageszeitung (was kaum noch geht).
> .


Es gab auch Parteien, die keine Vorsitzende des (VDSF)DAFV in ihren Reihen haben, bei denen aber dann wenigstens Angler als in der Fraktion fürs Thema zuständige (Linke) oder sogar der Vorsitzende selber (Freie Wähler) geantwortet haben.

Da kann man das also bei der FDP durchaus nachfragen und auch veröffentlichen (zumal das ja von einem Boardie gefragt wurde - also habe ich nachgehakt)..

Ich finde auch solche Infos wichtig, da sie ja aufzeigen, dass die von den LV gewünschte und als Präsidentin gewählte Politikerin diesbezüglich nicht mal in der eigenen Partei durchdringt..


----------



## Honeyball (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



keilerkopf schrieb:


> ...
> PS: Ja, in heutigen Zeiten ist ein Hobby von ein paar tausend Leuten hoffentlich jedem ernsthaften Politiker weniger wert als vieles andere. Es ist schon beeindruckend, dass ein Herr Döring seinen Namen für einen von ihm vermutlich nur durchgelesenen Text hergegeben hat. Mich würde es ängstigen, wenn wirklich wichtige Politiker Zeit für eine Antwort hätten (was auch erklärt, warum "Die Linke" so ausführlich geantwortet hat...).



Tja, laut Aussagen der Präsidentin gibt es 800.000 organisierte Angler, bei der Arlinghaus-Studie waren es ? 4 Mio. angelnde und am Angeln Interessierte in Deutschland. Gemessen an unserer Gesamtbevölkerung und davon ausgehend, dass die Alters- und Demoskopiestrukturen übertragbar sind, geht es also "nur" um 1% bis allermaximalstens 5% der Wählerinnen und Wähler. Das kann für gewisse Parteien aber durchaus das Zünglein an der Waage sein...:m


----------



## Werner1 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Tja, laut Aussagen der Präsidentin gibt es 800.000 organisierte Angler, bei der Arlinghaus-Studie waren es ? 4 Mio. angelnde und am Angeln Interessierte in Deutschland. Gemessen an unserer Gesamtbevölkerung und davon ausgehend, dass die Alters- und Demoskopiestrukturen übertragbar sind, geht es also "nur" um 1% bis allermaximalstens 5% der Wählerinnen und Wähler. Das kann für gewisse Parteien aber durchaus das Zünglein an der Waage sein...:m


 

und von diesen 1 % bis 5 % der Wählerinnen und Wähler wird noch mal ein verschwindend geringer Teil die Wahlentscheidung an der Einstellung der Partei gebenüber dem Angeln festmachen. Also bedeutet das für die Parteien wohl das sie den Angelsport sehr niedrig priorisieren. Ich denke sogar das sie Themen, die mit dem angeln konkurrieren höher einschätzen, da dort evtl. mehr Stimmen zu holen sind... (Umweltschutzthemen...) 

Nicht das ich missverstanden werde, ich finde das auch nicht gut, aber so ist nunmal die Realität.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Blauzahn (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Werner1 schrieb:


> und von diesen 1 % bis 5 % der Wählerinnen und Wähler wird noch mal ein verschwindend geringer Teil die Wahlentscheidung an der Einstellung der Partei gebenüber dem Angeln festmachen. Also bedeutet das für die Parteien wohl das sie den Angelsport sehr niedrig priorisieren. Ich denke sogar das sie Themen, die mit dem angeln konkurrieren höher einschätzen, da dort evtl. mehr Stimmen zu holen sind... (Umweltschutzthemen...)



So ist es Werner....

Hinzu kommt noch, dass man sich einerseits gegen den Status als Naturschutzverbandes wehrt, bzw. diesen allerorten hinterfragt aber andererseits der Meinung ist, die Angler müßten von der Politik wahrgenommen werden.
Auch die Trennung von Gewässerbewirtschaftung und Anglerinteressen sind hier nicht zielführend - denn das reine Angeln geht den Politnix sowas von am Arxxx vorbei...


----------



## Honeyball (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Ja, Blauzahn, genau das hat der Wahlprüfstein letztlich als Ergebnis geliefert. #6

Und, ist doch nicht nur gut zu wissen, sondern noch besser, es auch bestätigt bekommen zu haben. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Und die Lösung des Problemes ist dann, eine nichtangelnde Präsidentin als "Lobbychefin" zu wählen, die mit dem Thema als zuständige Fachpolitikerin ihrer Partei nicht mal selber antworten darf??

Ihr seid halt cleverer als ich, denn ich empfinde das eher als recht sinnfrei.....


----------



## Blauzahn (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die Lösung des Problemes ist dann, eine nichtangelnde Präsidentin als "Lobbychefin" zu wählen, die mit dem Thema als zuständige Fachpolitikerin ihrer Partei nicht mal selber antworten darf??
> 
> Ihr seid halt cleverer als ich, denn ich empfinde das eher als recht sinnfrei.....



Gehts hier nich um den Wahlprüfstein?  #h


----------



## Werner1 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr seid halt cleverer als ich, denn ich empfinde das eher als recht sinnfrei.....


 
das hat mit clever nichts zu tun, entspricht aber der Realität. Ich würde mich auch freuen wenn das anders wäre. Die Idee an sich einen Politiker/Politikerin an die Spitze eines Verbandes zu wählen finde ich nicht so schlecht. Damit KANN man mehr erreichen als mit bezahlter Lobbyarbeit, wenn es denn gelingt diese Person einzubinden. Das ist in diesem Fall wohl noch nicht gelungen. Ich hoffe das sich das noch ändert.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



			
				Werner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Idee an sich einen Politiker/Politikerin an die Spitze eines Verbandes zu wählen finde ich nicht so schlecht


Es gibt auch angelnde Politiker, die dann wenigstens wissen, um was es geht. 
Da muss man ja nicht unbedingt eines der schlechtesten Angebote auf dem Markt nehmen ....




			
				Blauzahn schrieb:
			
		

> Gehts hier nich um den Wahlprüfstein?



Stimmt - war halt die Antwort auf die Nachfrage eines Boardies, der wissen wollte wer für die FDP auf den Wahlprüfstein geantwortet hat.

Und dass das nicht die zuständige Fachpolitikerin der FDP war, die Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV, sondern eben Patrick Döring. 

Im Gegensatz zu anderen Parteien wo zuständige Fachpolitiker (Linke) oder Vorsitzende (Freie Wähler) antworteten.

Wie so oft  dann zu sehr Offtopic, und diesmal auch noch von mir - gelobe Besserung..
Noch warte ich ja auf die Antwort der SPD, sobald die da ist, kann man das zusammenfassen - und dann werd ich die Antworten auch kommentieren ;-))


----------



## mathei (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

danke fürs nachfragen. hatte ich mir aber auch schon gedacht, das sie nicht antwortet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Hab ich doch gerne für Dich (und alle anderen) gemacht..


----------



## dorsch20 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Weshalb meldet sich die SPD nicht? Immerhin haben sie einen Angler und zuständigen Landesminister (Backhaus) in ihren Reihen. Der meldet sich doch sonst gern. Ach nee, der will ja gerade die Ostseekarte doppelt so teuer machen und muss daher schweigen.

Danke für dieses Thema.
Ich habe es nicht für meine Wahlentscheiduung gebraucht, aber es hat mich bestätigt.


----------



## dorsch20 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Das MV- Finanzministerium (SPD-geführt) habe ich in Sachen Ostseekarte auch mal angeschrieben. Da kam nicht mal ne Eingangsbestätigung. 
Insofern wundert es mich nicht, dass diese Partei nicht auf Anglersorgen reagiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Zur Info, Stand SPD:
Die Ursprungsmail (wie bei allen anderen Parteien) ging am 26.05. raus an den Vorsitzenden Gabriel und die Pressestelle der Bundes-SPD.

Am 26. 06. hatte ich nochmal die Mail an diverse SPD-Mailadressen rausgeschickt, weil das Büro eines SPD-Bundestagsabgeordneten, mit dem ich wg. Recherche zu tun hatte, gemerkt hatte, dass da nix passierte.

Dazu wurde von ihm extra nochmal eine Mailadresse mit angegeben von einer Dame der SPD-Zentrale, die sich angeblich drum kümmern wollte..

Seitdem wieder Schweigen im Walde..


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Meine Freunde die Grünen:

http://www.reinhold-pix.de/wald-wil...ind-die-grunen-angelfreunde-oder-blockierer-2


:k
:#2:


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Ich bin ja nun nicht gerade bekannt dafür, einfach locker zu lassen.

Hab also bei der SPD nochmals über meine Kontakte nachgehakt.

Da wurde nun ein Termin für die Antwort angekündigt:


> ....die Wahlprüfsteine werden noch rechtzeitig vor der Bundestagswahl, genau am 20. August 2013, von der SPD vorgelegt


----------



## Purist (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da wurde nun ein Termin für die Antwort angekündigt:



Die Genossen machen wohl gerade langen Sommerurlaub |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

naja, die Fragen abgeschickt wie gesagt, am 26. Mai - was sind schon 3 Monate und zwei Nachfragen bis zu einer Antwort.....
:g


----------



## Lui Nairolf (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Keine Antwort, ist auch eine Antwort ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Na nu aber:
Sie kömmt ja noch, heisst es...


----------



## Franky (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Meine Freunde die Grünen:
> 
> http://www.reinhold-pix.de/wald-wil...ind-die-grunen-angelfreunde-oder-blockierer-2
> 
> ...



Das wird seinem Schäff wohl nicht gefallen...
http://www.bild.de/politik/inland/d...-co-alles-verbieten-wollen-31369250.bild.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Wieso?

Der Pix ist aus B-W, da ist das Thema eh durch (mit Billigung der Verbände) und es gerade zusätzlich ein "ökologisches Fischereigesetz" in Arbeit:
Da gibt's also das in Deinem Link angesprochene gesetzliche Nachtangelverbot schon und der braucht das nicht nochmal betonen.

Da wird nur klargestellt, dass das bundesweit überall kommen soll, wo die Grünen mitzureden haben..


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Franky schrieb:


> Das wird seinem Schäff wohl nicht gefallen...
> http://www.bild.de/politik/inland/d...-co-alles-verbieten-wollen-31369250.bild.html



Du, mir hat dies auch nicht gefallen...
Das Thema Angeln u.Hege im Naturschutzgebiet lt. Interview interpretiere ich negativ für Angler.

Irgendeine besonders schützenswerte Kröte wird man schon finden....und wenn es nur ne Ameise ist.


----------



## sonstwer (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Hi!

Naja, wenn es denn *wirklich* etwas schützenswertes in einem Gebiet gibt, haben *angemessene* Restriktionen sicherlich ihren Sinn.

Meine Befürchtung ist dabei, daß wie in der Vergangenheit üblich, immer nur mit Rundumschlägen geantwortet wird, statt angemessene Massnahmen in die Wege zu leiten.

Die "Kröte", die es zu finden gilt, ist letztlich nur die Ausrede, um diese *Rundumschläge* zu rechtfertigen.

Was die "Nachtruhe" der Fische betrifft, kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.
Nach diversen Schneidertagen weiß ich:
Fische lassen sich nur fangen, wenn sie Aktiv sind. Wenn die "schlafen gehen", dann kann man sie weder fangen, noch stören! Egal, ob Tag oder Nacht!
Diese Aussage beweist einmal mehr, wie wenig Ahnung diese Leute von der Materie haben, über die sie entscheiden.

Aber was kann man schon von einem Berufsstand erwarten, in dem eine berufliche Qualifikation *keinerlei* Rolle Spielt, ganz im Gegensatz zur Parteiangehörigkeit und Linientreue.
Erinnert mich irgendwie immer wieder an sehr unangenehme Systeme und Episoden der Menschheitsgeschichte!

LG,
frank


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Franky schrieb:


> Das wird seinem Schäff wohl nicht gefallen...
> http://www.bild.de/politik/inland/d...-co-alles-verbieten-wollen-31369250.bild.html


 
Ach ja, dieses Sport und Tittenblättchen gibt es ja auch noch...

Nette Bilder und Überschriften, 
nur den Text fand ich nie.#c


----------



## Purist (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Nette Bilder und Überschriften,
> nur den Text fand ich nie.#c



Da steht doch Text..
Mal ehrlich, bis auf das Angeln finde ich Trittins angebliche Forderungen sogar ziemlich gut. Das ist lediglich Verbaucherschutz, Umweltschutz und Naturschutz. In einem Land, wo ich nicht pullern kann, wo ich will, brauche ich weder Mitternachtsflüge noch Dauerflutlicht, beides geht mir sogar als Angler auf den Keks. |rolleyes


----------



## drilling22 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Meine Freunde die Grünen:
> 
> http://www.reinhold-pix.de/wald-wil...ind-die-grunen-angelfreunde-oder-blockierer-2
> 
> ...


 
Der ist ja witzig. Erst sollen die Angler bitte die Flüsse besetzen bzw. renaturieren, damit man dann da ein schönes Wasserkraftwerk hinbaut?!


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



drilling22 schrieb:


> Der ist ja witzig. Erst sollen die Angler bitte die Flüsse besetzen bzw. renaturieren, damit man dann da ein schönes Wasserkraftwerk hinbaut?!



Nene, erst Hege, Pflege und Aufbereitung eines Gewässers durch Angler und dann Naturschutzgebiet mit Ausschluss der Angler.


----------



## drilling22 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Asooo, ja dann


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Purist schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, bis auf das Angeln finde ich Trittins angebliche Forderungen sogar ziemlich gut.  |rolleyes


Immer dran denken:
Bei uns einem Medium für Angler geht's aber eben NUR um Angelpolitik...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Auch die SPD hat sich gemeldet.



> *Antwort:
> SPD*
> 
> Angeln in Deutschland war und ist eine Betätigung für alle Teile der Bevölkerung. Auch wenn manche Ausrüstung schon den Wert eines Kleinwagens besitzt, ist das Angeln eine sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung, die sich für kleines Geld betreiben lässt. Darüber hinaus ist das Angeln aber auch die Ausübung eines eigentumsgleichen Rechts. Es besteht ein öffentliches Interesse an der Fischerei daran und damit sind auch Pflichten, z.B. die Hege des Fischbestandes, verbunden. Soviel zur rechtlichen Einordnung.
> ...


----------



## futsch51 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Der Beitag der SPD ist typisch Wahlkampfversprechen.Im grunde interessiert sich keine Partei für unsere Belange.Jeder Bundesliga Fussballverein hat mehr Einfluss auf das politische Geschehen in Deutschland,als alle Angler.Bei uns Anglern ist eben kein Geld im Hintergrund!


----------



## BERND2000 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



futsch51 schrieb:


> Der Beitag der SPD ist typisch Wahlkampfversprechen.Im grunde interessiert sich keine Partei für unsere Belange.Jeder Bundesliga Fussballverein hat mehr Einfluss auf das politische Geschehen in Deutschland,als alle Angler.Bei uns Anglern ist eben kein Geld im Hintergrund!


 
Sehe ich anders.
Das ist kein Wahlkampfversprechen, da hat sich lediglich "Einer", erbarmt überhaupt zu antworten.
Das war sehr nett von Ihm, aber für die Partei selbst, scheinen wir nicht zu existieren.
Im Normalfall beantwortet man sonst, Anfragen der Presse.

Ganz klar, 
WIR werden als Gruppe mit besonderen Interessen nicht wahrgenommen.
Wir fordern nicht genug !
Es denkt wohl auch keiner, das Wir nach Gesichtspunkten des Angelns abstimmen.
Mir öffnet es die Augen wie gut unsere Interessen lange vertreten  wurden,.....
Wir sind ein mächtiger Wirtschaftsfaktor für Touristik, Fischerei und Fischzucht.
Aber auch für Bootshändler und Angelläden.
Selbst Supermärkten wird nicht unbedingt klar sein das Tonnen von Maisdosen, Paniermehl u.s.w nicht gegessen werden.
R. Arlinghaus hat das recht gut klargestellt, etwas was die Verbände schlicht verpennten.
(Die verzetteln sich lieber beim Tierschutz und versuchen etwas zu rechtfertigen was unsere Schwachstelle ist.)

Wir könnten sehr mächtig sein, wenn wir uns einig wären.

Da könnten im Amtsdeutsch aus Wasserstraßen wieder Flüsse werden.
Die dann selbstverständlich für Fische, nicht verbaut werden dürfen.
Wir leicht wäre es Arten wie Lachs oder Stör wieder anzusiedeln, wenn lediglich 1 Million Angler, das ernsthaft von der Politik verlangen würden.
Die Probleme sind ewig bekannt, nur angegangen werden sie nicht oder nur lokal.
Würden Wir es durchsetzen, würden uns auch die Naturschutzverbände mit anderen Augen sehen.
Gut möglich, das Sie dann andere Dinge übersehen und auch beim Kormoran nachsichtiger denken würden.

Jetzt mal die Gegenfrage, 
würdet Ihr eine Partei bevorzugt wählen, die das ernsthaft angeht ? 
Ich möglicherweise, aber den meisten Anglern sind andere Themen wahrscheinlich wichtiger.
Warum sollte sich eine Partei also die Mühe machen uns näher zu beachten...oder sogar zu vertreten ? 

Die Verbände vertreten halt einen losen Haufen Angler, ohne größere gemeinsame Ziele, als lediglich zu angeln.

Ohne gemeinsame Ziele kann man nichts fordern  und wird auch nicht als Gruppe wahrgenommen.


----------



## Purist (12. August 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Na endlich mal eine Partei die uns Petri Heil wünscht |rolleyes

Einerseits hat die SPD recht, es ist und bleibt Länderssache und schon sind wir Angler keine große Gruppe mehr und zudem schlecht organisiert. Alles andere ist das übliche "Honig ums Maul" schmieren, wirklich verprellen wollen uns die Genossen auch nicht.

Man müsste jetzt eigentlich in Hessen und Bayern aufgrund der dortigen Landtagswahlen nachhaken, wie die jeweiligen Parteien wirklich zum Thema stehen. |rolleyes Kommen dabei auch nur solche Antworten herum, ist die Sache wohl klarer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

*Für Angler wählbar?​*

Wir hatten den im Bundestag vertretenen Parteien und den Freien Wählern, die darum gebeten hatten, einen Wahlprüfstein in Sachen Angeln und Angler geschickt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=264814

Hier nun der Kommentar zur Wählbarkeit aus *REIN ANGLERISCHER SICHT* der einzelnen Parteien an Hand der Antworten:

*Freie Wähler*
*Note 2
Wählbar*

Die Freien Wähler haben sich mit der Materie auseinander gesetzt und plädieren für eine möglichst selbstverantwortliche, bundesweit einheitlich und möglichst wenig restriktive Gesetzgebung im Bund wie in den Ländern für Angler.




> *Antwort Freie Wähler*
> 
> *Was unternimmt Ihre Partei sowohl im Bund wie parteiintern konkret, um
> Angler und Angeln zu fördern? *
> ...



*Die Linke*
*Note 3
Eingeschränkt wählbar*

Die Linke ist die einzige Partei, bei der es in der Bundestagsfraktion Angler gibt, die sich um anglerische Belange kümmern und von denen auch die Fragen beantwortet wurden.

Das ist den Antworten anzumerken, die im Rahmen dessen, was man von einer politischen Partei erwarten darf, sich durchaus mit der Fragestellung auseinandersetzten.






> *Antwort:
> Die Linke
> 
> *_Was unternimmt ihre Partei sowohl im Bund wie parteiintern konkret, um Angler und Angeln zu fördern?_
> ...



*SPD*
*Note 4
Eingeschränkt wählbar*

In der Antwort sieht man, dass sich die SPD zwar mit der Fragestellung beschäftigt, diese aber nicht richtig begriffen hat.

Selbstverständlich kann eine Bundespartei Leitlinien zum Angeln und Anglern auch für ihre Landesgliederungen vorgeben - so dies gewünscht wäre.

Ob die Sache mit dem "Tierschutz, der nicht an der Wasseroberfläche aufhört" - gegen  neuere wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse  - ernst gemeint ist oder nur dem gewünschten Koalitionspartner, den Grünen, zu verdanken ist, will und kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Dass ein solcher Ansatz alles außer anglerfreundlich ist, darüber braucht man aber sicher nicht zu diskutieren.

Und dass es einer Partei lieber ist, mit den Verbänden zu sprechen statt mit Anglern, ist wie bei Parteien und Bürgern:
Die Organisation zählt auch da immer mehr als der Einzelne.. 

Und das obwohl wir bei den Fragen extra darauf hingewiesen haben, wie wenig Angler organisiert sind und dass deren Verbände daher nicht für die Angler als solche sprechen können.

Positiv ist zu werten, dass die SPD den Zugang zum Angeln vereinfachen/vereinheitlichen will.

Man wird sehen, wie das dann in der Praxis funktioniert.
Ob dann die SPD in B-W z. B. den Grünen mit ihren Plänen zu einem ökologischen Fischereigesetz zustimmen wird oder dies anglerfreundlich ändern wird.



> *Antwort:
> SPD*
> 
> Angeln in Deutschland war und ist eine Betätigung für alle Teile der Bevölkerung. Auch wenn manche Ausrüstung schon den Wert eines Kleinwagens besitzt, ist das Angeln eine sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung, die sich für kleines Geld betreiben lässt. Darüber hinaus ist das Angeln aber auch die Ausübung eines eigentumsgleichen Rechts. Es besteht ein öffentliches Interesse an der Fischerei daran und damit sind auch Pflichten, z.B. die Hege des Fischbestandes, verbunden. Soviel zur rechtlichen Einordnung.
> ...



*CDU/CSU*
*Note 6
Nicht wählbar*
Trotz eindeutigem Hinweis in den Fragen auf geringen Organisationsgrad der Angler und eindeutigen Fragen wird hier auch nur auf Verbände und Vereine eingegangen und die eigentlichen Fragen nicht beantwortet.




> *Antwort CDU/CSU*
> 
> 
> *Antworten der
> ...



*FDP*
*Note 6
Nicht wählbar*

Es gibt da nur 2 positive Punkte.
1.: 
Die FDP hat geantwortet

2.: 
Es hat nicht die FDP-Bundestagsabgeordnete Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan geantwortet, obwohl sie Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV ist, sondern der Generalsekretär Döring. Ob das an der Einschätzung der FDP an der Fachkenntnis von Frau Dr. liegt, ist spekulativ.

In der Antwort wird praktisch nur auf Aspekte der Bewirtschaftung eingegangen, nicht auf die von Anglern oder dem Angeln.

Und das trotz der eindeutigen Fragestellung.

Also klar Thema verfehlt.





> *Antwort FDP*
> 
> * Was soll einen Angler bewegen, wenn er unentschieden ist oder zwei Parteien gleich attraktiv findet, Ihre
> Partei zu wählen? *
> ...



*Die Grünen*
*Note 6
Nicht wählbar*
Dass die Grünen immer eher den sogenannten Schützern mit ihrer Spendenindustrie zugeneigt sind als den Nutzern der Natur, wird auch aus ihrer Antwort wieder klar ersichtlich.

Dass sie weder den Einfluss der Bundespolitik auf Angeln und Angler begreifen noch Stellung zu den eindeutigen Fragen nehmen, ist leider auch Fakt.




> *Antwort:
> Die GRÜNEN*
> 
> *Warum soll einer der Millionen wahlberechtigter Angler ausgerechnet ihre Partei wählen?
> ...


----------



## 2Fast2Real (29. August 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Coole sache
Danke fürs recherchieren. Nach sowas habe ich schon lange gesucht :thumbup:

gesendet via handy


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Danke fürs Lob..

Immer dran denken, sofern ihr noch wählen geht:
Das ist nur der rein anglerische Aspekt!!!

Unabhängig von sonstigen politischen Einstellungen, Arbeiten etc. der Parteien  ..


----------



## fishingsunday (29. August 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Danke , sind einige Interessante Aussagen dabei. Interessant wären sicher auch die Antworten der Piraten und der AfD zu den Fragen .


----------



## Rhxnxr (29. August 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

sehr schöne Auswertung, und in etwa wie ich das auch erwartet hätte.
 Leider gibts keine 6 minus, hätten die Grünen verdient, aber vllt. können wir uns noch auf ne Bezeichnung wie "Angelerzfeind" oder einfach "die Planlosen" einigen #c ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



> Interessant wären sicher auch die Antworten der Piraten und der AfD zu den Fragen .



Wir haben bewusst (weil sonst zu viel) nur die im Bundestag vertretenen Parteien sowie die Freien Wähler befragt (die hatten uns von sich aus drum gebeten, mit aufgenommen zu werden) .









PS (und OT, ist aber so schön):


> aber vllt. können wir uns noch auf ne Bezeichnung wie "Angelerzfeind" oder einfach "die Planlosen" einigen


= (VDSF)DAFV...........


----------



## fishingsunday (29. August 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Ja das versteh ich schon, super Recherche von euch .


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



rainman42 schrieb:


> Danke , sind einige Interessante Aussagen dabei. Interessant wären sicher auch die Antworten der Piraten und der AfD zu den Fragen .



Ich denke die Piraten haben absolut keine Ahnung, da bei den Piraten (obowohl ich bei Datenschutz und Internet gößtenteils bei denen bin) auch eine menge "hipper veganer" usw sind, wird der Angelsport wohl nicht deren Hauptgebiet sein und als Angler wohl keine gute Wahl sein.

AfD hört sich für mich gut an. Angelpolitisch würde ich aber erst einmal nicht viel erwarten, da sich die Partei grad neu gegründet hat und es an zuvielen anderen (wichtigeren Stellen) "brennt" um die sich erst gekümmert werden kann.

Allerdings glaube ich nicht, das die unser Hobby großartig verhindern wollen. Bin von denen recht positiv angetan, da dort größtenteils normaldenkende Menschen versammelt sind, die keine Lust mehr haben abkassiert zu werden.

Wenn die in den Bundestag kommen und ihr Profil über die Zeit "schärfen" können, dann werden die sicherlich auch zu nachrangigeren Punkten (und das ist der Angelsport im Bezug zu Eurokrise und Bankenrettungen definitiv) ihre Meinung haben.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir haben bewusst (weil sonst zu viel) nur die im Bundestag vertretenen Parteien sowie die Freien Wähler befragt (die hatten uns von sich aus drum gebeten, mit aufgenommen zu werden) .



Was garnicht so schlau ist, denn wenn im politischen System was geändert werden soll, dann geht das nicht, wenn man nur die 5 "etablierten" Parteien betrachtet.

Das machen die öffentlich rechtlichen schliesslich schon genug, wo die Bundestagsparteien im Programmausschuss sitzen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. August 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Danke für die Analyse!

Die negative Message: Die stimmenmäßig drei größten deutschen Parteien haben eine 6 bekommen. |kopfkrat


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Danke für die Analyse!
> 
> Die negative Message: Die stimmenmäßig drei größten deutschen Parteien haben eine 6 bekommen. |kopfkrat



Obwohl Thomas nur den Anglerischen Aspekt ausgewertet hat, hat er voll ins schwarze getroffen. Die Note kann nämlich auch gut für viele andere Punkte deren Politik gegeben werden. #c


----------



## Franz_16 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

@Allrounder27

Schreib doch die Parteien, von denen du noch was wissen willst als interessierter Bürger an - die Fragen kannste ja übernehmen - oder hierauf verweisen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Allrounder27
> 
> Schreib doch die Parteien, von denen du noch was wissen willst als interessierter Bürger an - die Fragen kannste ja übernehmen - oder hierauf verweisen.



Hallo Franz, die AfD finde ich recht interessant. :g

Aber wie von mir geschrieben, wird es wohl bei denen noch ein wenig dauern bis die sich mit Problemen beschäftigen, die auf derselben Hierarchiestufe wie der Angelsport stehen. 

Glaube eben aber auch, da es bürgerliches Klientel ist, das wir Angler "unter denen" nicht so schlecht wegkommen.

Und falls es gestattet ist. Die Linkspartei. Nunja. Wenn wir die alle wählen, dann können wir bald ordentlich angeln (und müssen das auch zum Nahrungserwerb), allerdings nurnoch mit Weidenknüppeln und Bindfaden.

Ich weiss nicht so...


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. August 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



rainman42 schrieb:


> Danke , sind einige Interessante Aussagen dabei. Interessant wären sicher auch die Antworten der Piraten und der AfD zu den Fragen .





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir haben bewusst (weil sonst zu viel) nur die  im Bundestag vertretenen Parteien........




Also AfD dann bei der nächsten Wahl!:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



> Und falls es gestattet ist. Die Linkspartei. Nunja


Und nochmal:
Da gings nur um die angelpolitischen Aussagen.

Mehrfach und *FETT *drauf hingewiesen, am Threadanfang, bei der Kommentierung jetzt und bei jeder sonstigen Gelegenheit.

Weil hier Anglerforum - und da geht's - gerade politisch - auch laut den Regeln *NUR* ums angelpolitische...


PS:
Hat schon jemand gelesen, was der (VDSF)DAFV aktuell zu dem Thema Bundestagswahl/Parteien/angelpolitische Einstellung gemacht und unternommen hat?


----------



## Deep Down (29. August 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Die Aktion der Befragung finde ich sehr gut!

Die Analyse nebst Ergebnis jedoch höchst fragwürdig und entsprechend streitbar.

Betrachtet man die gesellschaftlichen Konstrukte in den Angler sich innerhalb der Gesellschaft bewegen und dadurch überhaupt erst in die Lage versetzt werden daran als auch an der Willensbildung teilzuhaben, dann sieht das Bild in der Bewertung teilweise doch anders aus. 
Die Erhaltung, Garantie und Stützung der Rahmenbedingungen ist in einem freiheitlichen System daher vorrangig das aller Wichtigste, was sich in der bisherigen Analyse so leider nicht wiederfindet.

Das die Partei der Bevormundung und Beschränkung der Freiheit(-srechte) aus ideologischen Gründen gleichwohl ganz unten in der Bewertung steht, bestätigt dies!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Keine (neutrale) Analyse - Kommentar aufs Anglerische bezogen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

http://mediathek.daserste.de/sendun...fel/16887054_die-sendung-vom-2-september-2013

Ab Minute 25 zu den Grünen und deren Wunsch nach bundesweitem Nachtangelverbot...
;-))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Ihr seht:
Selbst die Satire macht da mehr als der (VDSF)DAFV und seine Landesverbände - insbesondere die aus B-W...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Das gefällt mir besonders:


> verrrboten!!!


;-)))


----------



## Honeyball (3. September 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Nuhr vom Feinsten !!!! #6#6#6


----------



## pro-release (3. September 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Würde mich aber interessieren wo ich das im Wahlprogramm der Grünen nachlesen kann, ich konnte nichts dazu finden. Es ist lt. dem Bild Artikel schon sehr weit hergeholt das man aus der Beibehaltung des Nachtangelverbots im Grün regierten Baden Württemberg, ein angeblich allgemein gefordertes Nachtangelverbot in ganz Deutschland macht. Das ist einfach nur dämlich und entbehrt jeder Grundlage. Wie wir wissen stammt das Nachtangelverbot in Baden Württemberg nicht von den Grünen sondern der vorher regierenden CDU.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Laut Bild:
http://www.bild.de/politik/inland/d...-co-alles-verbieten-wollen-31369250.bild.html
Laut FAZ:
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtscha...ruenen-heute-schon-was-verboten-12283234.html
Laut Neuer Westfälischer:
http://www.presseportal.de/pm/65487...vegetarier-tag-zum-glueck-gezwungen-alexandra
to be continued...



			
				pro-release schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wir wissen stammt das Nachtangelverbot in Baden Württemberg nicht von den Grünen sondern der vorher regierenden CDU.


Die das auch wieder abschaffen wollten, was von den VDSF-LV in Baden-Württemberg verhindert wurde. Und der badische Verband sich erst wieder dieses Jahr dagegen ausgesprochen hat, gegen das gesetzliche Nachtangelverbot vorzugehen.

Wenn du es nicht erkennen willst, musst du es nicht - Dieter Nuhr ist da eben weiter, wie sein Beitrag ab Minute 25 zeigt:
http://mediathek.daserste.de/sendun...fel/16887054_die-sendung-vom-2-september-2013

Und dass Angler nie die letzten waren, die dank der Politik und der unfähigen Verbände unter sinnlosen Verboten zu leiden haben, ist ja nun beileibe sowenig neu, wie dass die Grünen keine Anglerfreunde sind..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. September 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://mediathek.daserste.de/sendun...fel/16887054_die-sendung-vom-2-september-2013
> 
> Ab Minute 25 zu den Grünen und deren Wunsch nach bundesweitem Nachtangelverbot...
> ;-))))



Ich brech zam! |muahah:

Und weil das hier im Board auch immer mal wieder thematisiert und sich da zu den krudesten Thesen verstiegen wird: Ein schönes Beispiel dafür, wie der Angler an sich von der breiten Masse gemeinhin öffentlich wahrgenommen wird.:q


----------



## Knispel (3. September 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

@Sten Hagelvoll

ich weiß nicht was sich über das Nachtangelverbot in einigen Bundlesländern aufgeregt wird ? Es ist doch von der Mehrheit der Angler dort gewünscht ! Ansonsten wären doch wohl die Vorstände die soetwas Grundsätzliches ohne Mitgliederbeschluss beführworten schon längst auf den Mond geschossen worden. Also liebe B-W ´ler , findet euch doch endlich mit den Mehrheiten ab, dass ihr Nachts in Bett gehört bzw. die Fische mit Uferpartis weckt, denn das ist ja gestattet!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Hier gehts ja um das von den Grünen gewollte BUNDESWEITE NACHTANGELVERBOT, um Bundespolitik im Zuge der Bundestagswahl, nicht um Landespolitik.....
Siehe Nuhr ab Minute 25:
http://mediathek.daserste.de/sendun...fel/16887054_die-sendung-vom-2-september-2013

Und siehe die Aussagen der Parteien zum Thema Angeln und Angler:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3964612&postcount=154


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Noch ist das Satire...

Aber Nuhr hat es gut getroffen: "Das Thema ist brennend".
Wir haben ja auch sonst absolut keine Probleme in diesem Land.

Meiner Meinung nach wollen die nur alles verbieten, damit die Leute aus purer Langeweile zum arbeiten gehen. Dann haben die Grünen mehr Transfergelder, die sie abgreifen können und mehr zum umverteilen...

Auch wenn Politik in diesem Board nicht so gerne gesehen wird. Wenn die Grünen das durchbekommen, dann kann der Angelsport in Deutschland entgültig einpacken.


----------



## Knispel (3. September 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Denn müssen aber im Vorfeld etliche Gesetze geändert werden - ob das erste Priorität besitzt bezweifele ich. Außerdem hat bei dieser Frage der Bundesrat auch noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden und ob die sich hier die Butter vom Brot nehmen lassen bezweifele ich doch sehr.


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Und wer hat die Mehrheit im Bundesrat?
Eben, rot-grün...


----------



## Honeyball (3. September 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Eben!
Und Rot ist an den Anglern beileibe nicht so sehr interessiert, dass sie deshalb einen Koalitionsstreit mit Grün riskieren würden!


----------



## kati48268 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://mediathek.daserste.de/sendun...fel/16887054_die-sendung-vom-2-september-2013
> 
> Ab Minute 25 zu den Grünen und deren Wunsch nach bundesweitem Nachtangelverbot...
> ;-))))


Herrlich! :m

Und schön, dass dieser Irrsinn auch mal außerhalb des Angelbereichs wahrgenommen & entsprechend gewürdigt wird.
Meinen Dank, Herr Nuhr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Allgemeinpolitisches Offtopic gelöscht.
Jungs, ihr kennt doch alle die Regeln!
Politik NUR im Zusammenhang mit Anglern/Anglern - keine allgemeine Politik, da das unausweichlich zu persönlichen Anfeindungen führt, was wir weder brauchen noch dulden.
Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## pro-release (4. September 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Lieber Thomas,

das hat nicht mit erkennen oder nichterkennen zu tun.

Habe diese links bereits durchgelesen. Immer wieder taucht der CDU Fraktionsvize Fuchs auf der die angeblichen Verbotsforderungen der Grünen aufgelistet hat, jedoch ohne Quellenangabe. Das ist Wahlkampf, lieber Thomas, mit dem Ziel den Grünen bisschen ans Bein zu pinkeln. Da wird aus einem:

Zitat:
"Das baden-württembergische Nachtangelverbot, also die Nachtruhe für Fische, haben die Grünen zwar nicht erfunden, wollen es aber behalten."

ein
"Die Grünen fordern ein deutschlandweites Nachtangelverbot um die Fische nicht in der Nachtruhe zu stören"

Weil es einfach in deren Weltbild passt die ein Problem mit den Grünen haben. "Da schaut her, im einzig Grün regierten Bundesland gibts ein Nachtangelverbot!" Das dieses Verbot von der CDU damals ausging schreibt der CDU Fraktionsvize natürlich nicht.

Bitte etwas differenzierter sehen...

Im übrigen bin ich ein großer Dieter Nuhr Fan, habe ihn schon mehrmals live gesehen. Und die Sendung im TV natürlich sowieso...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Laut Bild:
> http://www.bild.de/politik/inland/d...-co-alles-verbieten-wollen-31369250.bild.html
> Laut FAZ:
> http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtscha...ruenen-heute-schon-was-verboten-12283234.html
> ...


----------



## Siever (4. September 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Danke Dieter!!|jump:  Ob im Buch, im Tv oder live, der Typ ist einfach nur genial!


----------



## leopard_afrika (10. September 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

tja, wenn ich mir so manche dinge im moment anschaue, dann hab ich da so arge bedenken hinsichtlich der cleverness und ernsthaftigkeit der "angelpolitik". 
da wird medienwirksam und kreise ziehend wieder mal von qualzuchten/ qualtierhaltung ii der massen- geflügelhaltung berichtet, da wird hochrangigen politikern die realität regelrecht unter die nase gerieben... es passiert was!
gestern abend kam eine sendung zu trophäenanglern, zwar mit dem schluß, daß der autor seinem kind "vernünftiges" angeln beibringen will. was meint ihr aber, welche meinung dadurch nicht nur gegen diese extremfälle geschürt wird sondern auch gegen catch& release oder das angeln im allgemeinen? 
und wo sind da die politischen aktionen der angelvereine oder gar der verbände? die drücken sich nur auf messen rum, wo sie fast nur ihre eigene klientel erreichen, großes klimmbimm wird tunlichst vermieden. wo sind denn medienwirksam ausgenutzte gewässerreinigungsaktionen, wo denn die veranstaltungen an den wasserkraftwerken, die tonnen von fisch vernichten... ? da kommt z.b. die meldung vom fischsterben, ausgelöst durch das wasserablassen durch den nabu nicht über regionale oder gar örtliche zeitungen hinaus, da gibt es keinen aufschrei in der bevölkerung. 
glaubt ihr denn, magazine wie stern, zeitungen wie bild usw. würden nur wegen der sensationsgier von oben beschriebenem geflügelskandal u.ä. berichten? mitnichten, dort fruchtet lobbyarbeit! dort fließt kohle! 
was denkt ihr, wie schnell es dort ein umdenken geben würde, wenn es schlagzeilen zu zerfetzten aalen, herzzerreißende filme zu sich im seichten wasser windenden fischkörpern, hochglänzende 3d- reportagen zu unserer fischwelt mit mörderischen szenen aus der kormoranwelt mit zuckenden, angehackten fischen und vor kormorankot stinkenden und baumsterben bedrohten ufern zu guter fernsehsendezeit oder als vorspann im kino, mit der ruhigen darstellung "normaler" angler, mit der darstellung der jugendarbeit, mit gewässer- und uferschutz... ... ... dann, ja dann hätten sich eure verbandsbeiträge zumindest teilweise gelohnt.
öffentliche "angelpolitik", das könnte u.a. auch heißen, gemeinsames angeln und feiern auf einem größeren sommerfest mit industriefirmen oder nur managern, wo man A) auf mißstände hinweist, ohne direkt anzuklagen oder b) um unterstützung wirbt für gemeinsame interessen.

und ich weiß eben in diesem zusammenhang nicht, was dabei, wenn auch lustig gemacht und vor allem "wenigstens" mal behandelt, solch einzelne satire bringen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Du hast so recht!!!!

Nur ist es in diesem Thread so, dass es hier um die (ob vorhandene oder nicht) angelpolitische Einstellung der Parteien zur Bundestagswahl geht.

Was Du beschreibst, ist das Versäumnis zielführender Lobbyarbeit durch Verbände und Vereine.

Das gehört aber eher dann hierhin:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271102
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270051
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270460
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=269606
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266741
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=267727


----------



## Sharpo (10. September 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> tja, wenn ich mir so manche dinge im moment anschaue, dann hab ich da so arge bedenken hinsichtlich der cleverness und ernsthaftigkeit der "angelpolitik".
> da wird medienwirksam und kreise ziehend wieder mal von qualzuchten/ qualtierhaltung ii der massen- geflügelhaltung berichtet, da wird hochrangigen politikern die realität regelrecht unter die nase gerieben... es passiert was!
> gestern abend kam eine sendung zu trophäenanglern, zwar mit dem schluß, daß der autor seinem kind "vernünftiges" angeln beibringen will. was meint ihr aber, welche meinung dadurch nicht nur gegen diese extremfälle geschürt wird sondern auch gegen catch& release oder das angeln im allgemeinen?
> und wo sind da die politischen aktionen der angelvereine oder gar der verbände? die drücken sich nur auf messen rum, wo sie fast nur ihre eigene klientel erreichen, großes klimmbimm wird tunlichst vermieden. wo sind denn medienwirksam ausgenutzte gewässerreinigungsaktionen, wo denn die veranstaltungen an den wasserkraftwerken, die tonnen von fisch vernichten... ? da kommt z.b. die meldung vom fischsterben, ausgelöst durch das wasserablassen durch den nabu nicht über regionale oder gar örtliche zeitungen hinaus, da gibt es keinen aufschrei in der bevölkerung.
> ...



Geduld. Kommt alles noch.
Frau Dr. Happach- Kasan hat entsprechende Lobby...bald geht die Post ab.

*Duck und schnell weg*  |supergri


----------



## Wurmbader70 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Herrlich! :m
> 
> Und schön, dass dieser Irrsinn auch mal außerhalb des Angelbereichs wahrgenommen & entsprechend gewürdigt wird.
> Meinen Dank, Herr Nuhr.



leider nicht, und Herr Nuhr zeigt mal wieder, dass er ohne Recherche für den flachen Witz mittlerweile alles macht ... so eine billige Nummer wäre z.B. Volker Pispers nicht passiert

Offensichtlich ohne jegliches Vorwissen wird da vom generellen Verlangen für ein Nachtangelverbot gesprochen... ach ich könnt mich schon wieder aufregen, das lass ich mal besser

Auch Angler können ja wohl recherchieren und über den Stammtisch hinausblicken, statt bei den doch arg offensichtlichen Meinungsmache(r)n und Stimmfängern ins Netz zu gehen

meine Meinung ^^


----------



## Fischdieb1965 (20. September 2013)

*Die Grünen*

Seit heute läuft die Aktion 3 Tage Wach, ich habe mal gefragt:

Frage: Wie ist die Einstellung zu dem Hobby Angeln und zu der Arbeit der Angelvereine. Hat Bündnis 90 / Die Grünen eine Änderung des Tierschutzgesetzes geplant, das diesem Hobby und der Arbeit der Vereine entgegenspricht.

Antwort: Lieber J........, Angeln ist eine Art der Ausübung der Jagd und deswegen im Bundesjagdgesetz sowie in den einzelnen Landesjagdgesetzen genauer geregelt. Das Tierschutzgesetz ist nur in der Hinsicht tangiert, wenn es um die Betäubung und Tötung der Tiere geht, also nachdem sie geangelt wurden. Das Bundesjagdgesetz benötigt dringend eine Überarbeitung, da wir in den letzten Jahren vermehrt gesehen haben, dass hier Rechtslücken existieren sowie manche Regelungen schlicht überaltet sind. Hier wollen wir GRÜNE eine grundsätzliche Novelle auf den Weg bringen, die wir den rot-grünen Jahren bereits begonnen hatten, jedoch dann durch die Neuwahl 2005 nicht mehr durchgeführt werden konnte. Die Nachfolgeregierungen haben es versäumt, das wichtige Thema Jagd und Angeln endlich anzupacken. Uns geht es nicht darum, den Anglern Knüppel zwischen die Beine zu werfen, jedoch darf der Tier- und Artenschutz nicht unter den Tisch fallen. Es ist wichtig, dass das Wohl der Tiere eingehalten wird. So sind wir überzeugt, dass das Aussetzen von Tieren zum Beangeln nicht mit den Grundsätzen des Tier- und Artenschutzes vereinbar sind. Ebenso das Angeln, dass rein aus Prestige- und zum Trophäenerwerb durchgeführt werden. Angeln muss im Einklag mit der Natur und unter Achtung des Tier- und Artenschutz stattfinden, damit unnötiges Tierleid verhindert wird und unsere Flüsse, Bäche und Seen artenreiche Lebensräume bleiben. Mit freundlichen Grüßen Drei Tage Wach Team
verbergen

Kommentar: Jetzt bekomme ich ein wenig die Wut. Die Gewässer werden für teuer Geld von den Vereinen gepachtet, ehrenamtlich bewirtschaftet.Zum Teil wurden die Gewässser auch von den Anglern erstellt. Auch nicht Angler geniessen die Natur an den Gewässern beim joggen, Hund ausführen oder einfach auf der Bank sitzen und Natur gucken. Meine Güte was seit ihr für Menschen.
__________________


Frage: Flüsse sollen frei fließen, nun denn ist ja durch die Wasserrahmenrichtlinie schon auf europäischer Ebene beschlossen. Wie passt das zusammen mit der Nutzung der Wasserkraft, die ja meines Wissens von Bündnis 90/Die Grünen zumindest unterstützt wird?

Antwort: Wir unterstützen die Stromförderung aus Wasserkraft nur dort, wo die Wasserrahmenrichtlinie eingehalten wird und der Eingriff in die Natur verträglich gestaltet werden kann. Alles anderen wäre gegenüber der kommenden Generation unverantwortlich. Für uns gehört deshalb zur Energiewende auch die Energieeinsparung - übrigens ein Potenzial von 30% und ein großer Arbeitsmarkt. Viele Grüße Team GRÜN

Kommentar: http://www.planetopia.de/... kein weiterer Kommentar nötig
Zudem ist die Wasserkraft ein kleiner Anteil der erneuerbaren. miit einem Schaden an der den Erlös nicht zu rechtfertigen ist. Metanbildung an der Staustufe, gehäkselte Wanderfische und das für ca, 9 % der erneuerbaren Energien, also 9% von 20 % der gesamten Energie
Planetopia
www.planetopia.de
PLANETOPIA - Das Wissensmagazin mit Markus Appelmann -


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Die Grünen*



Fischdieb1965 schrieb:


> So sind wir überzeugt, dass das Aussetzen von Tieren zum Beangeln nicht mit den Grundsätzen des Tier- und Artenschutzes vereinbar sind.


 
Stellen sich aber hin und sagen voller stolz, dass Lachs und Meerforelle in der Elbe wieder heimisch sind. Aber nicht die Grünen (oder die FDP mit Frau Dr., die sich zu diesem Thema ja auch aktuell in der Presse zeigte) haben das zu verantworten, sondern wir ANGLER!!! Aber angeln dürfen wir die nicht?

Die meinen mit der Aussage im übrigen nicht nur Forellenseen etc. sondern alle Gewässer. Habe hier in SH gerade in einem Gespräch mit den Grünen den selben Blödsinn gehört.


----------

